# Anybody work an outside detail today?? (1/03/08)



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I feel for anyone who signed up for an outside detail today.

Any horror stories?? F*#k it's cold outside.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

It was cold here today, it barely made it to 62. Brrrrr


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Was offered one, turned it down. I just happened to be in the area of where it was, so i drove by to see if it was still on. Poor guys standing outside in their long winter coats. BRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I took one...I am just beginning to thaw out..Not all bad, but you need to layer and hop into the car every once in awhile. I highly recommend the cold gear 3.0 from underarmour. can get it at places like the Basspro shop in Foxboro or at hunting stores


----------

